# Just got my deer back from taxidermey....Scored 153 4/8



## sharp shooter oo7 (Jul 9, 2012)

Nine point with 12.5 G2's

Killed November 2011 

Appling County,Ga


----------



## Stumper (Jul 9, 2012)

Very nice buck and mount, congrats!


----------



## tkyklr1 (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome Buck! Congrats!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 9, 2012)

cool


----------



## kathy1959 (Jul 9, 2012)

He is awesome...congrats


----------



## jabb06 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very nice.looks like he could rub a hole in your ceiling lol


----------



## Hoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Fine looking mount of a great buck.

Hoss


----------



## Jasper (Jul 10, 2012)

That's a stud......love the tall rack! Congrats


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jul 10, 2012)

That tine length is awesome. Congrats on a super buck!!


----------



## moodman (Jul 10, 2012)

sweet! congrats


----------



## polkmarine (Jul 12, 2012)

*Nice*

That is one nice buck and mount. Congrats


----------



## BigCountry19 (Jul 14, 2012)

Awesome buck!!


----------



## bhblackwell (Jul 15, 2012)

nice mount congrats


----------



## mwilli24 (Jul 31, 2012)

nice buck. Love the tall ones. Congrats


----------



## bigdaddyrabbit77 (Aug 19, 2012)

MAN THATS A GREAT DEER!!! Congratulations


----------



## labsnducks (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice


----------



## RLocke01 (Sep 12, 2012)

Love that rack!


----------

